# 2011 tundra ht,sd or hd fisher



## Hedgehog

I had a 7'6" Curtis plow on my tundra a few years ago and didn't like it so I sold it and bought a atv with plow. Well the atv takes a little longer than I want and sometimes has trouble pushing heavy snow the distance I need for I was looking to upgrade. I tried talking the wife into a kubota bx series tractor with loader but she's not going for it. Now I'm thinking of putting another plow on my 2011 tundra. I wanted to go with at least a fisher sd if not hd but the local dealer said I can only put a ht. he said that the ht will out perform sad or hd on the tundra due to the direct piston scrape lock feature. Is this true? What plow would you recommend for my tundra? I already have a 3" lift in front and 2" in rear. Any advice appreciated .


----------



## Hedgehog

Also, what can I expect to pay for a fisher setup? I saw a used one online for $3500 but that seemed high for a used plow.


----------



## mercer_me

I'm putting an 8' HD on my 2012 Rock Warrior. I have Bilstien 5100 ride height adjustment coil overs and Timbrens. You will be fine with a 7.5' HD and if you're nervous about it get a set of Timbrens. My Dad has a 7.5' SD on his Tundra and it's a great plow but, the HD is quite a bit better for heavy snow since it's heavier and it won't ride up as much. If you can't get a HD then get the SD, the SD is a lot more rugged than the HT. $3,500 is about right for a good used one. The new ones go for around $5,000. How big is your driveway?


----------



## Hedgehog

My driveway is 2 cars wide and approx. 80' long. Then it turns to 3 cars wide in front of my garage. I also have a parking area for my tenants that is approx. 30' X 40'. 
How do you think the snowdogg's are? My friend sells them at his show and will sell me one cash and carry for $3200.


----------



## mercer_me

Hedgehog;1836251 said:


> My driveway is 2 cars wide and approx. 80' long. Then it turns to 3 cars wide in front of my garage. I also have a parking area for my tenants that is approx. 30' X 40'.
> How do you think the snowdogg's are? My friend sells them at his show and will sell me one cash and carry for $3200.


I'm assuming that price is for a 7.5' strait blade? I have heard nothing but good things about Snow Dogg but, the thing I don't like about the strait blades is they are a trip blade. I prefer a trip edge like Fisher has. If you don't care one way or the other then I think the Snow Dogg would be a pretty decent plow. You don't have much plowing to do so, if you go with a Fisher you would be fine with an SD.


----------



## Antlerart06

I seen a Tundra last season running a Western 7.6 V plow Look cool on it


----------



## Whiffyspark

Sd has trip edge plows as well


----------



## jstevens66

Hedgehog;1836060 said:


> I had a 7'6" Curtis plow on my tundra a few years ago and didn't like it so I sold it and bought a atv with plow. Well the atv takes a little longer than I want and sometimes has trouble pushing heavy snow the distance I need for I was looking to upgrade. I tried talking the wife into a kubota bx series tractor with loader but she's not going for it. Now I'm thinking of putting another plow on my 2011 tundra. I wanted to go with at least a fisher sd if not hd but the local dealer said I can only put a ht. he said that the ht will out perform sad or hd on the tundra due to the direct piston scrape lock feature. Is this true? What plow would you recommend for my tundra? I already have a 3" lift in front and 2" in rear. Any advice appreciated .


The very least, get a 7'6'' SD, but, since you have a lift on it, I would go for an 8' HD. Where in Mass are you? There are places near me that would have no problem putting an HD on your truck, they actually talked me out of getting the HT plow, said it was junk, and the very least get a SD


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1836840 said:


> The very least, get a 7'6'' SD, but, since you have a lift on it, I would go for an 8' HD. Where in Mass are you? There are places near me that would have no problem putting an HD on your truck, they actually talked me out of getting the HT plow, said it was junk.


The dealer my Dad bought his SD from said the same thing about the HT. They also said they didn't want to put a 7.5' HD on a Tundra because they can't handle it (I know know they are wrong about the HD). But, they said they would put ANY plow we wanted on, they just couldn't guarantee if we would be happy with it.


----------



## rancherman84

Hedgehog;1836060 said:


> I had a 7'6" Curtis plow on my tundra a few years ago and didn't like it so I sold it and bought a atv with plow. Well the atv takes a little longer than I want and sometimes has trouble pushing heavy snow the distance I need for I was looking to upgrade. I tried talking the wife into a kubota bx series tractor with loader but she's not going for it. Now I'm thinking of putting another plow on my 2011 tundra. I wanted to go with at least a fisher sd if not hd but the local dealer said I can only put a ht. he said that the ht will out perform sad or hd on the tundra due to the direct piston scrape lock feature. Is this true? What plow would you recommend for my tundra? I already have a 3" lift in front and 2" in rear. Any advice appreciated .


i have a 7'6" curtis,its been on three trucks,one ford two tundras,i love it. its heavy,almost as heavy as some 8 foot blades. all that said when i can afford to upgrade plows on my tundra it will be a 8'2" boss


----------



## jstevens66

rancherman84;1836950 said:


> i have a 7'6" curtis,its been on three trucks,one ford two tundras,i love it. its heavy,almost as heavy as some 8 foot blades. all that said when i can afford to upgrade plows on my tundra it will be a 8'2" boss


Nice!!! Boss plows are awesome, my buddy just bought an older F 250 (older like around a 2004-2005 model) with an 8' boss on it, great combo, are you gonna get the xvt or a straight blade?


----------



## mercer_me

rancherman84;1836950 said:


> i have a 7'6" Curtis, its been on three trucks, one ford two tundras,i love it. its heavy, almost as heavy as some 8 foot blades. all that said when i can afford to upgrade plows on my tundra it will be a 8'2" boss





jstevens66;1837082 said:


> Nice!!! Boss plows are awesome, my buddy just bought an older F 250 (older like around a 2004-2005 model) with an 8' boss on it, great combo, are you gonna get the VXT or a straight blade?


There is a guy on another Toyota forum has an 8'2" Boss VXT on his Tundra and he said it handles it great. http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/1...2013/327813-any-tundra-plowers-out-there.html

Boss makes a really nice plow and if I was planning on plowing more driveways I would have put a Boss VXT on my Tundra.


----------



## rancherman84

jstevens66;1837082 said:


> Nice!!! Boss plows are awesome, my buddy just bought an older F 250 (older like around a 2004-2005 model) with an 8' boss on it, great combo, are you gonna get the xvt or a straight blade?


i want the XVT,i have no doubts the truck will handle it


----------



## rancherman84

mercer_me;1837172 said:


> There is a guy on another Toyota forum has an 8'2" Boss VXT on his Tundra and he said it handles it great. http://www.toyotanation.com/forum/1...2013/327813-any-tundra-plowers-out-there.html
> 
> Boss makes a really nice plow and if I was planning on plowing more driveways I would have put a Boss VXT on my Tundra.


thats even the same color red! nice setup he has


----------



## jstevens66

Sic set up, lol, the plow matches so good with the color of the truck


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

I have an 11 tundra with a 7.5 hd and a 15 tundra with a 7.5 hd. They both handle it with no problem.


----------



## mercer_me

PLOWTRUCK;1853049 said:


> I have an 11 Tundra with a 7.5' HD and a 15 Tundra with a 7.5' HD. They both handle it with no problem.


I would love to see pictures of both trucks. I'm getting my 8' HD Fisher installed on my 2012 Rock Warrior on November 4.


----------

